# Attention Shop Owners/Workers:: Reptile Product Pricing



## rarrotSD (Jan 1, 2010)

Hiya,

For the past two years, I've been ordering Reptile Products from Peregrine Livefoods, but the RRP's mentioned in the Trade-List/Delivery Note usually seem quite dear and overpriced (especially the Livestock!).
I was wondering if any Shop Owners/Staff would be willing to share some advice on how they work out the RRP of their Reptile Products such as light-bulbs.

All help is very appreciated!
David.:2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Shops have overheads...


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

rarrotSD said:


> Hiya,
> 
> For the past two years, I've been ordering Reptile Products from Peregrine Livefoods, but the RRP's mentioned in the Trade-List/Delivery Note usually seem quite dear and overpriced (especially the Livestock!).
> I was wondering if any Shop Owners/Staff would be willing to share some advice on how they work out the RRP of their Reptile Products such as light-bulbs.
> ...


 Most shops will work off of a set percentage, the % for different livestock and equipment may change but say they work off of 40% proffit they order in a product/build a product then add 40% to cover running costs and as proffit.


----------



## rarrotSD (Jan 1, 2010)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Shops have overheads...


I know that Shop have overheads. My post wasn't digging at Shop prices etc. : victory:


The reason that I asked the question re: pricing, is because Peregrine's RRP's are overpriced - and if products are too dear, the customer won't buy them - so I wondered how other Shops choose/work-out their item-pricing (sorry, I'm being nosy :lol2.
David :blush:


----------



## rarrotSD (Jan 1, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Most shops will work off of a set percentage, the % for different livestock and equipment may change but say they work off of 40% proffit they order in a product/build a product then add 40% to cover running costs and as proffit.


Thanks for your great reply - It looks like i'd better get the calculator and pricing-guns out :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Peregrine operate a very generous spend based discount system, the RRP is based on the straight trade price. The business I previously worked for was on T3 meaning you had a 25% discount on all livestock and livefoods, plus 15% of dry and frozen goods. Meaning if you can sell or store enough then you can pass on those savings in the form of a more competitive price. 

I don't think they're massively expensive compared to other suppliers, they are however very good, reliable and they sell quality stuff


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah completely agree with saed. we don't use them but have previously. very good company , very good customer support, stock levels and delivery times. all round good


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

ill echo that Peregrine have a great discount strutchure there delivery is great and the customer service is top notch and not bad prices at trade level


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

regardless what individual shops do for profit there is a recommended price that the manufacture would like you to sell there product at , so when you go from shop to shop they are the same price .some shops don't have big overheads so can sell below the rrp and under cut the others price wars! I had three pet shops and i can tell you there is not a great deal of profit on most things!!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought the RRP was published by the manufacturer's, as I have about 4 different wholesalers and they all list the RRP as being the same, when one goes up the others tend to go up too, so I assume they work on a recommended retail price that is actually set by the manufacturer, ie. exo terra, zoo med, etc - could be wrong though, we do have a few people who work for wholesalers so perhaps they can clarify.

A shop will then sell at lower than the RRP if they need to for competition, or to shift items quickly, or depending on the discount they got. A shop that is buying £10k's worth of goods a month is likely to negotiate a far better buying discount than a shop spending £500 a month - therefore the larger retailers (and of course chains) can offer better discounts and still meet their profit margins.

It's even possible with a shop that is large enough to cut out the middle man, as a few in the UK do, and act as both wholesaler and retailer, ordering direct from the manufacturer's in extremely large quantities and again they tend to be able to set the biggest discounts.

Profit margins in the reptile trade are pretty poo to be honest. They may seem like a high amount on individual items but when you look at the massive expenses that most reptile shops put out in the way of heating, lighting, water, taxes, vat, and the usual biggie, feeding bills, all these have to be taken into consideration when profit margins are worked out, some shops may need to make a larger amount of profit on dry goods to compensate for low profit margins on livestock or overall. Internet companies do not have to compensate for livestock expenses (mostly the electricity and feeding bills), and those can save significant amounts of money and that's one of the main reasons internet companies can offer discounts and make equal or more profit than bricks and mortar retailers.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Well the place i used to work at would double the price they had paid for something, then add VAT on top. However, this was a very well established business and as such had incurred fantastic discounts from their suppliers. A siamese fighting fish cost the shop 13p. lol


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

well said Athravan !


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

heres a tip.....now im not a reptile shop owner, but i know a few :notworthy:. Specifically in relation to light bulbs, use a non-specialist reptile supplier, there are some that offer them for around 17p each for bayonet spotlights...have a hunt around the net


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have no problems with pricing and service from peregrine.

We find them a great company to deal with.


----------

